
Barbara Bush Dies at 92 - utternerd
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/17/us/barbara-bush-dead.html
======
tabeth
Is Barbara the only person in history to have blood ties to more than one
president and live through both of their tenures as president? I looked at
Abigail Adams and co but it seems that she didn't live through both her
husband's and son's presidencies like Barbara.

Perhaps the most influential woman (literally) in American history edit:
politically.

~~~
harshgupta
> Perhaps the most influential woman (literally) in American history

That's a little far fetched.

~~~
brlewis
I'm not sure why this is downvoted. Even limited to politics, it would be
tough to compete with Harriet Beecher Stowe or Rosa Parks.

~~~
freedomben
I didn't downvote, but it does seem to violate this HN guideline:

> _Please don 't post shallow dismissals, especially of other people's work. A
> good critical comment teaches us something._

And potentially this one since she is clearly a political figure:

> _Please don 't use Hacker News primarily for political or ideological
> battle..._

Again I don't agree with that, just speculating at reasons why.

------
megaman22
Many thanks to Mrs. Bush for all her contributions to the children's hospital
in Portland, Maine that bears her name.

------
java_script
What an impactful life. Very amusing how she told W, as president, to keep his
feet off a table one time. And there’s at least a six-figure body count from
the needless decisions of her son and husband whose political careers she
supported. Very charitable woman as well.

~~~
beautifuIMind

      “Why should we hear about body bags and 
       deaths, and how many, what day it’s going 
       to happen?” she asked. “Why would I waste 
       my beautiful mind on something like that?”

~~~
archgoon
More context:

[https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/barbara-bush-beautiful-
min...](https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/barbara-bush-beautiful-mind/)

